# how do you edit profile?



## LuvinThemHedgies (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol how do you put up pictures and stuff? I wanna show off my hedgies


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you talking about your profile picture, signature, or on posts? If you want to change your profile picture or signature you can go to user control panel, click profile, and then signature or profile picture. As long as its the required dimensions, you can upload pics. For posting you can just click the "upload attachment" tab next to options below.


----------



## LuvinThemHedgies (Jul 2, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Are you talking about your profile picture, signature, or on posts? If you want to change your profile picture or signature you can go to user control panel, click profile, and then signature or profile picture. As long as its the required dimensions, you can upload pics. For posting you can just click the "upload attachment" tab next to options below.


Oh my gosh thanksss! That helps a lot :]


----------

